# Dukes of Hazzard (GENERAL LEE) Past and Present



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I know some of you are not fond of general lee but I had to do it.. I got the body from hellonwheels8 (I bought the 2007 charger hotwheels - i asked hellonwheels to see if they can make it to fit on tyco wide pan and they did! they did good job! i got like 5 so far) 

So anyway here are two pictures showing past and present general lee one is 1969 and another is 2007 that i made.. its easy job - painted orange, doh decals, painted spoiler black, used dodge charger nascars headlight and rear lights decals.

What do you guys think?? maybe they ll bring back DOH with new car eh?? LOL.

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

As long as it has better actors lol.. Nice Job Wes.. goo duse of your creative skills and what can I do next creativity...


Coach


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been waiting to see one like that. Thanks for showing it to me. Nice pair. Good job.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Great looking set of GLs! Damn, didn't know Georgia had mountains and snow like that. 

Great looking decals!  

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Great looking set of GLs! Damn, Didn't know Georgia had mountains and snow like that.
> 
> Great looking decals!
> ...



duuuhhhhh you got a point :freak: LOL... 

Thanks guys.. 
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Just glad they worked out! 

Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Those mountains are the Alps! That's where they race those four door Rallye cars.
Pretty decent update - keep it up.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice look Wes. Clean and neat. I like orange!

So what if the Dukes are on vacation in the Alps? Make a great movie!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are nice Duke cars! Very cool indeed. The last one of mine is a reproduction of a Tyco Pro molded in orange with a small Rebel sticker I made on sticky back paper via copy machine. 

I got bunches of the AW dukes for $4.00 a pop from Buds because I drive it pretty much like they did in the show...Ruff. Yeah baby!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Those are nice Duke cars! Very cool indeed. The last one of mine is a reproduction of a Tyco Pro molded in orange with a small Rebel sticker I made on sticky back paper via copy machine.
> 
> I got bunches of the AW dukes for $4.00 a pop from Buds because I drive it pretty much like they did in the show...Ruff. Yeah baby!



COOL!! I have 25 AW dukes bodies!!! yep i got them all from Bud's LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Love that General Lee Hot Rod !

Neal


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*sweet*

Nice lookin dukes there Wes. Now if Dodge would make a limited edition of that one :thumbsup:

Bill, If they went on vacation in the Alps there would be no short,shorts in that movie. maybe really cold legs and  ...Never mind.lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> snip*.....Bill, If they went on vacation in the Alps there would be no short,shorts in that movie. maybe really cold legs and  ...Never mind.lol


Why not? Spring in Bavaria! Picture Daisey packed into some "lederhosen" and a 'lil peasant blouse with her "high beam" relay stuck in the on position.

She'd give the St. Paulie girl and the Swiss Miss a run for their money. 

I'd definately help Daisey with her rucksack.

I'm a bad dog... a very bad dog


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Why not? Spring in Bavaria! Picture Daisey packed into some "lederhosen" and a 'lil peasant blouse with her "high beam" relay stuck in the on position.
> 
> She'd give the St. Paulie girl and the Swiss Miss a run for their money.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

volvo1:1 said:


> Love that General Lee Hot Rod !
> 
> Neal


Thanks it is a BNBgoodies body (formaly known as Bad Dog) Have lots of stuff going on right now but, want to air brush it Transparent Orange over Gama Gold (House of Kolors) eventualy and then put another sticker back on. I think a water slide decal would look even beter if I could find one that fit.... clear coat and then done. I may use Chrome Alclad on the pipes or maybe just paint the grill and pipes a Rebel blue????

Having kids that eat at 5:30 and then go to bed at 8:30 realy doesn't give me much time to paint during the week. Dang it all.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Why not . . .*

Wes,

Very _nicely _ put out these two. As said, why not . . . 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Not exactly a slot car, but if you're a Dukes fan and have the money...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=250108256198


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oldraceral said:


> Not exactly a slot car, but if you're a Dukes fan and have the money...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=250108256198


 wwwhhaaattttttt????!!!!!! 2.3 million dollars!!!!???? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Check this out....*

http://www.cnn.com/2007/AUTOS/05/04/general_lee_ebay_record/index.html

10 million dollars??!! only if the bids are real this time. can you imagine it??? 10 mil??? whew..

Wes


----------

